# FTP-Account einrichten



## root_linux (26. Januar 2004)

Hey!
Ich habe kürzlich lampp installiert. Nun möchte ich verschieden FTP Accounts/User erstellen die bestimmte rechte haben! Doch wi kann ich neue benutzer hinzufügen und ihre rechte erteilen?

sr rl


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Januar 2004)

Dazu müsstest Du vielleicht nicht erwarten, das wir funktionierende Kristallkugeln haben, die sind nämlich alle kaputt.

Ich kann aber ganz gut Raten, meinst Du den XAMPP von http://www.apachefriends.org in dem der FileZilla ftp-server eingebaut ist? Oder meinst Du ein Linux-Xamp mit proftpd? Oder wie auch immer?

Wie Mr. Johnny 5 sagt: "Mehr Input"

Wenn Linux:
http://www.debianhowto.de (proftpd anleitung)


----------



## root_linux (30. Januar 2004)

Ja, ich meine Lampp von Apachefriends(das L steht für linux) mit dem proFTP! Ok, werd den link mal ansehen! thx


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Januar 2004)

Das des L von LAMPP für Linux steht is mir schon klar. Aber klar war nicht Dein Kenntnisstand  
Das ist keine Bosheit von mir, sondern schlicht und ergreifend nötig. Du weißt ja gar nicht wie viele Leute sich bei sowas vertun und wir dann ganz umsonst erklären dürfen, weil ja eh was anderes gemeint ist ... 

Aber ich denke mal der Link (wie ich recht gut geraten habe) hilft ;-)


----------



## root_linux (31. Januar 2004)

Is schon klar! Bin dir ja deswegen auch nicht böse


----------

